# ¿controlar motores por puerto paralelo?



## nick_jr (Feb 24, 2006)

hola gente soy nuevo en esto y mucho nose...
queria pedirles si me podrian ayudar a poder controlar un motor por puerto paralelo en visual basic 
les agradeceria por su ayuda


----------



## crespo (Mar 17, 2006)

hola nick_jr sabes me gustaria saber q tipo de motor te gustaria controlar ahora es bien sabido q el paralelo solo arroja 4.5 o 5 vlt asi q un gran motor no puedes controlar por otra parte si se puede hacer y visual lo hace muy bien pero como te digo si lo q quieres es controlar un motor mas grande deveras hacer un circuito y no es dificil de hacer solo q la alimentacion para el motor  seria de una fuente externa 

dame mas datos y vere si te puedo ayudar soy estudiante de informática 4 año y mi fuerte es vb 

chao suerte


----------



## Alwar (Abr 3, 2006)

Yo te recomiendo que utilices reles para conectar los motores, porque seguro que con la potencia del motor quemas la placa base. si no sabes como mandar ordenes por el puerto mira temas de este foro que se ha explicado como se envian datos mediante visual basic y unas dll

Saludos!


----------

